# Swift Suntor 600s refurb



## Pipe (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi every one, this is my first time on a forum, I hope some out there can help me?
I have a 2002 Swift Suntor which is excellent condition inside, but the outside needs tidying up!. Can anyone advise me what the colour code is for the Grey bumper at the front of the cab? What the colour code is for the White bodywork of the habitation cabin?.
And last question!!! There is a plastic/rubber strip between the rear plastic valance with the light cluster in them, between the bodywork and the valance anybody know what this strip is called or where to obtain it from?.
Unfortunately I have contacted Swift themselves! And guess what! They have no information on these older motorhomes!!! Surprise!! Surprise!!
Please!! Can anybody help??

Cheers! Mick.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It might be advisable to post on the Swift owners club site as well.Hope you get some help.Maybe you could do your own colour scheme.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome, as a previous Swift owner I can say Cabby is right the Swift owners forum is probably your best bet.

https://www.swift-talk.co.uk

Everyone on here will be very helpful also.
Brian


----------



## Pipe (Jun 13, 2017)

Pipe said:


> Hi every one, this is my first time on a forum, I hope some out there can help me?
> I have a 2002 Swift Suntor which is excellent condition inside, but the outside needs tidying up!. Can anyone advise me what the colour code is for the Grey bumper at the front of the cab? What the colour code is for the White bodywork of the habitation cabin?.
> And last question!!! There is a plastic/rubber strip between the rear plastic valance with the light cluster in them, between the bodywork and the valance anybody know what this strip is called or where to obtain it from?.
> Unfortunately I have contacted Swift themselves! And guess what! They have no information on these older motorhomes!!! Surprise!! Surprise!!
> ...


Thanks for your advice, I think I might have to go with my own colour scheme, but I will try posting on the swift forum.
Cheer!👍😊


----------

